# Strawberry 2/2



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I wasn't planning on going fishing Saturday, but after a little peer pressure I gave in.
Got up to Chicken Creek East about 7:45. Got set up, and got lines in the water.
I went up with a lot of first time fisherman. I was busy setting up poles and giving some instruction. As soon as they got their lines down though the bite was on.










Finally I got done rigging up the poles. Something I usually always do the night before but getting called into work put a damper on those plans. (Graveyard)
I put something a little different on every pole. I tried a dark Cuttars on one. I tried just a glow whatta cricket on another. I tried a pink cuttars and pink head on another. Their was four of us in all. I was the only one with a second pole permit. On mine I put a glow Whatta Crickett witha pink Gizzy bug about 10-12 inches below. (both setup's)
Two of my buddies caught fish right off. Both fish were between 17" and 19". One was caught on the black Cuttars. The other on a single glow bug. Both tipped with a wax worm, with either shad or craw fish smelly jelly. Didn't seem to matter which smelly jelly.
Finally it was my turn to pull up some fish. For about an hour between 1000-1100 as soon as I could get my line to the bottom it was being attacked. One fish that measured at 21" ate both the whatta crickett and the gizzy bug. After removing the gizzy bug from its lip and while trying to remove the crickett it decided to role. The line wound around it tell the gizzy bug flung into my finger and embedded till it could go any deeper. Good thing it was a little ice fly hook.










This is one of my buddies. First time ice fishing.










Slush want much of an issue. Snow was deeper than Ive seen it in years though.









Not big enough. Or small enough.










I came off with 9 fish for the day. My three buddies caught four more between the 
rest of them. I may have had a few aces up my sleeve on this outing. :mrgreen:


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice report. Seems that Strawberry is always the hot topic when it first freezes, then you don't hear anything about it later in the year. That's the way it always happens.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Glad to hear a Strawberry report from you. It sounds like you devirginized some noobz and caught some fish too. Good job.

And that's a good lookin' cuttie you're holding in that last pic.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Good job on the fish. Looks like a great day


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice to see you got out! I still need to hit the berry this year never ice fished it before. Holman does seem to have that magic touch on the ice, he always catches fish. Good thing I didn't come out this time I would have had to buy you another lunch!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

How was parking and access to the ice?
I want to try CCE if I can get on the ice without too much difficulty.
My back just won't hold up to a long hard walk in any more.
Thanks, 
Grandpa D.


----------



## havnfun (Dec 3, 2007)

We are trying to go up this week. Did you see any ATV's ?? Where they moving around O.K. or just getting stuck?? Thanks.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

As far as access. The snow is deep. Walking out wasnt bad. I wouldnt take ATV's out. I didnt see anyone even try. Snowmobiles seemed to be getting around alright. 
Grandpa D, I broke my back last year dirt biking. So I too have a hard time getting out. Luckily I had some buddies to drag my sled. It seems like the deeper the snow the more sore my back is going to be.
Parking? At CCE there was hardly anyone there. Parking lot was emtpy. Orvis and I drove by the Berry a few weeks ago and the place was a mad house, people everywhere. I was going to drive by the Marina on the way home to see how parking was there, but forgot. Sorry.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Holman,
there are two places where you can park at CCE. One is by the outhouse and the other is the left turn road and parking at the edge of the water, before the outhouse.
I fish there and not down by the outhouse access and was hoping that the road to the edge of the water [ice] had been plowed.
Can you park over there now?
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice job getting some noobs the fish Holman! I havent been to the Berry since the very first of January. Good to see a report from there.


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Holman,
> there are two places where you can park at CCE. One is by the outhouse and the other is the left turn road and parking at the edge of the water, before the outhouse.
> I fish there and not down by the outhouse access and was hoping that the road to the edge of the water [ice] had been plowed.
> Can you park over there now?
> ...


 Grandpa D, I think I do recall were you can drive down to the edge of the water in the summer. They only had it plowed to the outhouse. It is still quit a hike to the hard water from there. Hope this helps.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice fish!


----------

